# Kaffeefahrt



## ErwinZ (26 August 2008)

Habe mit der Post so einen bunten Werbeflyer bekommen, der mir verspricht einen Flachbildschirm 
zu bekommen, wenn ich daran teilnehmen sollte. Es sieht mir sehr nach einer Kaffeefahrt aus.

Eine Adresse dazu wird auch nicht angegeben, sondern nur ein Postfachadresse. 
Könnte das eine Briefkastenfirma sein, die den Leuten wieder mal das Blaue vom Himmel verspricht.

Hier die einzigsten Angaben dazu:

Planung + Vertrieb 61 02 40 Bremen


----------



## technofreak (26 August 2008)

*AW: Kaffeefahrt*

Schau mal bei Antispam rein, dort gibt es  ein eigenes Forum, das sich speziell   mit Kaffeefahrten  beschäftigt

2.6 Kaffeefahrten - Antispam e.V.


----------

